# Short Sleeved shirt +



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Tie.

You're not a fucking pilot and it looks shite.

Pack it in.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

or a ups delivery man


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

............and there's me reading this in my short sleeved shirt with tie on ............... I'll remove one of the offending garments immediately :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garvin said:


> ............and there's me reading this in my short sleeved shirt with tie on ............... I'll remove one of the offending garments immediately :wink:


You've removed your shirt, haven't you? :lol:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I don't actually own a long sleeved shirt :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Do you use those stick on cuffs when you wear a suit then?

TO clarify - short sleeved shirt on its own* - [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Short sleeved shirt plus tie - [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

*By on its own I do mean, of course, that it should be worn with trousers of some description.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

KevinST said:


> I don't actually own a long sleeved shirt :?


You don't own a single long sleeved shirt? Can't be...did you mispell something above and this is a mistake?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Tie.
> 
> You're not a fucking pilot and it looks shite.
> 
> Pack it in.


Rubbish.

Pilots have also some decorative figures on the top on the shoulders. So you don't look like a pilot when you wear a nice short sleeve shirt and a tie.

If it is hot and you want to look nice a a bit more formal a tie and a short sleeve shirt looks great.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Short sleeved shirt plus tie plus rucksac = door-to-door Mormon.

However there is also the issue of breast pockets and button-down collars to be considered. Both satorial no-nos I'm afraid.

No charge for this fashion advice btw.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> KevinST said:
> 
> 
> > I don't actually own a long sleeved shirt :?
> ...


Nope - not a single long sleved shirt... don't like the restriction of the sleeves or cuffs. Even during the winter I wear short sleeved shirts (finding them to buy in the winter is very difficult though :? ).


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

had to wear short sleeve shirts & tie when I was in the fire service & we all looked fookin awful.Thank God they changed to polo shirts -without ties of course


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've just removed me bow tie, dunno why though cause girls are always looking at me with big smiles on their faces


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Tie.
> 
> You're not a fucking pilot and it looks shite.
> 
> Pack it in.


Just as shite as rolled up sleaves?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

KevinST said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > KevinST said:
> ...


I don't wear long-sleeved shirts that often either - only when I have to wear a tie - which means a suit. And you can't wear a suit without a long sleeved shirt as a good fitting suit should actually be short on the arms so that you have plenty of cuff on show.

And just for Vlastan's sake - if you don't look like a pilot, then you look like a photocopier repair man.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Well I've been sat here now without my shirt for an hour but I have kept my tie on. My secretary thinks I look ridiculous and insists that my tie is not wide enough to cover the grotesque vision. When asked why I was doing it she was not impressed and rather confused when I answered "because I'm not a fucking pilot" - she has now rung HR !!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

HR have just rung me and asked if I'm sat here without my shirt on. They seemed quite surprised when I confirmed this was the case but told them it was OK because I still have my tie on, I'm not a pilot and Kell said it would be OK. They want to know who Kell is? They are sending someone over.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

@ Garvin... :lol: :lol:



Kell said:


> I don't wear long-sleeved shirts that often either - only when I have to wear a tie - which means a suit. And you can't wear a suit without a long sleeved shirt as a good fitting suit should actually be short on the arms so that you have plenty of cuff on show..


As I need to wear a suite about once a week....suite + short sleved shirt + tie [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Girly from HR has just run into my office and stated "oh my God ...... it's true". She was wearing a short sleeved blouse with a sort of scarf - I asked if she was a pilot and she replied "no". Due to her reckless disregard for satorial elegance I invited her to remove her blouse but said she could keep her scarf on. I said Kell said it would be OK.

She has denied all knowledge of who Kell is and has stated that I have contravened the company's strict 'Respect at Work' policy and will be reporting me. She has scarpered off giggling.

Kell, I have a feeling I will need a contact number for you so that our HR can get hold of you to confirm that you said it would be OK?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

KevinST said:


> @ Garvin... :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see nothing wrong in this.

But what about winter? Don't you feel cold when you only wear a short sleeve shirt?

Kell, you can wear a short sleeve shirt and tie with other colours apart from white. Did you know this?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KevinST said:


> @ Garvin... :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sort of suite do you wear? A 3-piece suite? A bathroom suite?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

HR Director has just rung ............. very upset as she can't find anything in my Contract of Employment which explicitly states that I, or anyone else, has to wear a shirt at all. However, she believes it does contravene normal sensibilities and is getting security over to escort me off site until such time as I come to my senses. All protestations that Kell said it was OK are falling on deaf ears.

Good news though ............. my whole team has got wind of what is going on and have, in a move of solidarity, all removed their shirts and blouses but kept their ties etc on. My secretary has also now joined in this act of 'team work' ................ apparently it is something to do with it being pay rise assessment time!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Security have just pitched up. Total confusion. They rang the HR Director to say that there are just too many people behaving eccentrically to deal with and have beaten a hasty retreat.

Only another 45 minutes to go and we can all get dressed to go home!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Some guy has just popped his head into the office to say that tomorrow we can all come in wearing absolutely nothing but a top shirt, as long as it's sweaty - apparently some geezer called Vlastan says it will be OK!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garvin said:


> Some guy has just popped his head into the office to say that tomorrow we can all come in wearing absolutely nothing but a top shirt, as long as it's sweaty - apparently some geezer called Vlastan says it will be OK!


LOL...just make sure the sweaty shirt is not smelly...put plenty of deodorant or perfume so you want put off your female colleagues...and the HR director. :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

OK - so now I'm getting funny looks because I'm laughing while reading this.

And your HR girl knows who I am. She just trying her best to forget me. :roll:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

and its only monday :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Tie.
> 
> You're not a fucking pilot and it looks shite.
> 
> Pack it in.


I worry more when I see this along with beige chinos! :? . Oh so very american :-*


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

OMG, I've just looked down and ................. I'm wearing beige chinos ............... at this rate I will only be wearing my tie soon!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

garvin said:


> OMG, I've just looked down and ................. I'm wearing beige chinos ............... at this rate I will only be wearing my tie soon!


Get em off get em off


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garvin said:


> OMG, I've just looked down and ................. I'm wearing beige chinos ............... at this rate I will only be wearing my tie soon!


Top notch - will be surfing for the second installment tomorrow.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK. Is it cool to wear a short sleeved shirt with a button down collar, the tie is kinda pulled down a bit with the top button of the shirt undone and the shirt not tucked into the trousers? (note that the bottom of the shirt will be all creased where it was previously tucked in).

FFS, where do these rules and regulations on how to be cool or not cool come from, it seems that you can only wear shoes or clothes from certain manufactures, sunglasses by somebody else, aftershave, the list goes on. If you don't look or smell right according to the 30 something yearolds then your cast out as a heathen.

Fuck 'em.

I dress, smell and drive what I want and if I look an arse and smell like shite to them then fine - I don't give a fuck.

Graham


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Excellent reply. Quite agree. And remember, this 'rule' has been set by someone who owns over 40 pairs of shoes! Do you still respect his fashion advice now? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> OK. Is it cool to wear a short sleeved shirt with a button down collar, the tie is kinda pulled down a bit with the top button of the shirt undone and the shirt not tucked into the trousers? (note that the bottom of the shirt will be all creased where it was previously tucked in).
> 
> FFS, where do these rules and regulations on how to be cool or not cool come from, it seems that you can only wear shoes or clothes from certain manufactures, sunglasses by somebody else, aftershave, the list goes on. If you don't look or smell right according to the 30 something yearolds then your cast out as a heathen.
> 
> ...


I bet you wear white socks  :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Abi, I don't wear white socks I must admit but thats not because they are uncool which I assume they must be because you mentioned them, I just don't like them. If I did like them, can you tell me why I shouldn't wear them (apart from the fact you think they look uncool).

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> OK. Is it cool to wear a short sleeved shirt with a button down collar, the tie is kinda pulled down a bit with the top button of the shirt undone and the shirt not tucked into the trousers? (note that the bottom of the shirt will be all creased where it was previously tucked in).
> 
> FFS, where do these rules and regulations on how to be cool or not cool come from, it seems that you can only wear shoes or clothes from certain manufactures, sunglasses by somebody else, aftershave, the list goes on. If you don't look or smell right according to the 30 something yearolds then your cast out as a heathen.
> 
> ...


Kell is working for the fashion police in the forum.  :lol: :lol: :wink:

If he doesn't like what you wear...he will arrest you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

garvin said:


> OMG, I've just looked down and ................. I'm wearing beige chinos ............... at this rate I will only be wearing my tie soon!


As you have so much time on your hands can you take some pictures and post them on here please 

Better use the Flame room :wink:

:-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok so when i get in from work I have to take my uniform off before I read the forum -what about the waistcoat ,shortsleeve shirt and tie is that even worse and can I drive the car like that or should I strip off before leaving work


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Ok so when i get in from work I have to take my uniform off before I read the forum -


Where are your hands?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mrs_Claus said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so when i get in from work I have to take my uniform off before I read the forum -
> ...


On the ends of my arms 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I always wear short sleeves and tie to work

Despite gloves its easier washing blood, grime and shit of skin than it is cotton.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Top flame [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Button down collars [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Button down collars that have been left un-buttoned down [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

garvin said:


> ............and there's me reading this in my short sleeved shirt with tie on ............... I'll remove one of the offending garments immediately :wink:


 :lol: Luckily you can't wear novelty cufflinks with short sleeves (for obvious reasons :roll: :lol: ), otherwise, this would cause all types of flaming.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Where are your arms?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mrs_Claus said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs_Claus said:
> ...


on the ends of my hands :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> OK. Is it cool to wear a short sleeved shirt with a button down collar, the tie is kinda pulled down a bit with the top button of the shirt undone and the shirt not tucked into the trousers? (note that the bottom of the shirt will be all creased where it was previously tucked in).


Only if you want to look like a schoolkid a la Angus Young, so no, not cool, why do you ask?



> FFS, where do these rules and regulations on how to be cool or not cool come from, it seems that you can only wear shoes or clothes from certain manufactures, sunglasses by somebody else, aftershave, the list goes on. If you don't look or smell right according to the 30 something yearolds then your cast out as a heathen.
> 
> Fuck 'em.
> 
> I dress, smell and drive what I want and if I look an arse and smell like shite to them then fine - I don't give a fuck.


You're not reading it right - it's not the brand, it's the look. Doesn't have to be expensive, logo-ed or "designer", just not knobbish. For you, image and appearance seem to be shallow concerns, but remember they aren't shallow for everyone and you will very often be judged by your attire. You take relentless care of your car, so why not take a little extra care of yourself. Ditch the button down collars, you never know it might stop people throwing chocolate at your car :roll: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> ...you never know it might stop people throwing chocolate at your car


LOL, You've got a good memory 

I understand what your saying, but my point is this. You say ditch the button down collars - why? Where in shirt collar guruland does it say that button down collars are bad, uncool or whatever you want to call it. I like them. Now if that means that there are some people who look at me and think I'm a dork for wearing button down collars then in my opinion they are more shallow than me (your words).

I look at people for what they are and not how they dress, that is not being shallow, just the opposite I think.

Anyway, this could go on and on, you wear what you want to wear and I'll wear what I want to wear. I will take the risk :wink:

Graham


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can someone design me a new uniform what with the waistcoat ,short sleeve shirts I am feeling totally out of it someone will say that clip on ties are dodgy next


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Hi Abi, I don't wear white socks I must admit but thats not because they are uncool which I assume they must be because you mentioned them, I just don't like them. If I did like them, can you tell me why I shouldn't wear them (apart from the fact you think they look uncool).
> 
> Graham


Well, actually nothing to do with looking 'cool' as you put it! Fact is, white socks look positively dated, and ridiculous with trousers fighting with the ankles and make a man look eccentric or have no dress sense! Furthermore, looks even more 'uncool' if he has a nice classy expensive car and dresses crap/out of date/no dress sense! But nothing to do with 'cool' as you put it! :? . Sometimes some things have to go hand in hand or compliment one another!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A short sleeved shirt with polyester tie is rather 'airport cars'. But in reality is no more uncool than inbeciles wearing a t-shirt over a long sleeved top.

In fact if it's a poly shirt *and* poly tie, you are really motoring through uncool and back into cool:










ps Bill Gates wears button down collars for that preppy look. On Fridays he undoes one side...


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Tie.
> 
> You're not a fucking pilot and it looks shite.
> 
> Pack it in.


Oh good Lord yes - Very few outfits scream "Wanker" as much as that one.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

ok guys, just about to have a lunchtime drink with Kell 

wearing shortsleeve shirt (with buttondown collars - blame my wife, she likes 'em) but can't button down cos of sling (do I get let off for that), no tie (hate 'em) and beige combats.....

do u think he'll walk out on me?

sod it... i'm comfortable so who cares?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> ok guys, just about to have a lunchtime drink with Kell
> 
> wearing shortsleeve shirt (with buttondown collars - blame my wife, she likes 'em) but can't button down cos of sling (do I get let off for that), no tie (hate 'em) and beige combats.....
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have it all under control Irv. Would those be action sandals with socks at the bottom of those combats ? 
:wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

nah, my sartorial skills are def better than that!.... wouldn't wear sandals to work... or with socks... 

and these are smart combats - not even sure you should call 'em that but they got lots of zip pockets (useful when u only have one hand to carry stuff) - but don't think chinos is right either.... 

got some very nice Timberland open trail runners at home tho, great on the beach or hiking


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can conclude that Irving was not wearing Sandals Avec socks or even sandals of any description.

For the record I was wearing a linen Ralph Lauren short sleeved shirt and shorts. And proper shoes.

TBH, I think I look a little bit Fulham for my liking, but needs must when it's 29 degrees outside and your office has no aircon.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

My personal _favourite_ is, what I call, the French smart-casual look:

starting from the bottom up:

a pair of brown tassled loafers or brogues;
a pair of chinos;
a jeans shirt (blue);
worn with a tie or in extreme cases a cravat;
topped off with a blue blazer with gold crested buttons.

I call it the Riviera pimp look!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> My personal _favourite_ is, what I call, the French smart-casual look:
> 
> starting from the bottom up:
> 
> ...


My "style" book suggest avoiding gold buttons. Admiral.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> ok guys, just about to have a lunchtime drink with Kell
> 
> wearing shortsleeve shirt (with buttondown collars - blame my wife, she likes 'em) but can't button down cos of sling (do I get let off for that), no tie (hate 'em) and beige combats.....
> 
> ...


PS - I wasn't the one that mentioned button-down collars. I don't really like them, but some of my shirts have them. Tend to really starch the collars and then not button them. :?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't have a gripe against button down collars, myself. Not a wearer of them but they are inoffensive and I can see why people may prefer them. Tie and T-Shirt - That's just bad. Sports Sandals (what sport do you need sandals for?) and white socks - Sorry, that's just not right.

Saw a guy in the sandals/socks combo at Stansted last month and he managed to unwittingly scoop up the only piece of dog shit on the entire pavement into the end of his left sandal. Now, if he'd been wearing appropriate footwear then he'd have been able to just hobble to the toilet and wash it off; Instead he had dog shit all over his sock and sandal. Wouldn't you just LOVE to be the passenger next to him on a packed 4 hour Ryanair flight?

In fact, I have to say that I just have a problem with Sandals, if truth were knows. Sandals on women's feet - Fine; They can (usually) carry it off. Sandals on men's feet - Ugh. Last thing I want when I'm having a drink down the pub, outside on a sunny afternoon is the sight of some bloke's hairy trotters. Puts me right off my crisps.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That will have to be a separate flame - as this is my flame thread and I like Sandals. In fact I'm wearing a pair now...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sandals? NEVER in an urban situation. They are for the coast/beach only.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> My personal _favourite_ is, what I call, the French smart-casual look:
> 
> starting from the bottom up:
> 
> ...


stuart you seem a sensible guy why would you dress like an advert for fashionable that combo is very 1980's you will be wearing a cardy round your neck as well i suppose


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Sandals? NEVER in an urban situation. They are for the coast/beach only.


I work near the Thames - does that count?

Actually, I regretted my decison today when my new sandals wore a hole in my foot while out at lunchtime. 

I nearly bought a new pair of trainers to compensate.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sandals? NEVER in an urban situation. They are for the coast/beach only.
> ...


See? It was a bad idea.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Sandals = Jesus Creepers.

And never with socks (under any circumstances). surely a pair of those new trainers with breathing holes would be better to cool your feet.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Sandals = Jesus Creepers.
> 
> And never with socks (under any circumstances). surely a pair of those new trainers with breathing holes would be better to cool your feet.


Germans love wearing Birckenstocks with socks...my mother in law is one of them...but again she is 70 years old, so this is fine. She also likes her hairy legs. :lol:


----------

